# Captain Needed



## captaindorman (Nov 30, 2009)

I am looking for a part time captain to run charters off of my boat. I have all gear & etc. 100 ton preferred. Please PM me with any questions and qualifications. 

Thanks,


----------



## captaindorman (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh yea, I fish out of Port A.


----------

